# Hunting > Hunting >  Hunting South Africa DIY??

## PerazziSC3

Anyone been to south africa hunting?

Think im going at the end of the year and wouldnt mind getting a couple of the small plains game.

Any south africans wanting to do a swap hunt?

Any information appreciated.

Cheers

----------


## stug

Check out Africahunting.com lots of outfitters on there and stories from people.

----------


## Spudattack

Check out gunsite.co.nz, a lot more local info, africa hunting tends to be mostly americans and advertisers.

If you stuck a post on gunsite to swap a hunt i am pretty sure someone would be keen, all us saffas on here live in nz.

What area are you thinking of going? What info are you after?

Keen to help but would prefer to answer specific questions rather than writing a 3 page essay of which most you would know already!

----------


## Spudattack

Sorry..gunsite.co.za

----------


## PerazziSC3

hey thanks spudattack.

Basically i'm just looking at the feasibility of it all, maybe thinking a bow hunt for a sprinkbok or warthog. Nothing to extravagant. Will do some more research and get some questions going. 

Would like to do it with another hunter that isnt a professional guide ideally, if money wasnt an issue it would be a sable kudu and impala

----------


## ebf

bow wise I think warthog would be a lot easier - very very tasty

getting within bow range of a springbok is going to be interesting - they are plains type animals i.e. 250 to 400m shots.

lots of bush hunting for kudu in the eastern cape, baviaanskloof area is fantastic, but the bush kudu are fucking sneaky buggers like sika. you also have buffalo to contend with in that area (take a BEEEEEG gun)  :Psmiley: 

best bet is hooking up with someone on a forum and offer swaps.

make very clear that you are after walk and stalk type hunting, most of the hunting over there is done from the back of a bakkie (ute).

----------


## Spudattack

Each province has its own laws so bear in mind some areas foreign hunters have to have a ph guide them.

As ebf says, springbok are a grassland plains game so generally long shots, would be quite a challenge with a bow. Kudu have ears like satellite dishes and are a great challenge, especially in dry crackly bush!

I think you will be pleasantly surprised what you can afford there, the NZD is very strong against the Rand, makes for good value.

When are you looking at? Hunting season is from 31st May to 30th August, you can get hunts outside this time but might be slightly more difficult. Winter is good as the snakes are hibernating and it is dry and crisp and cooler (relatively, Durban hit 31 degrees this saturday in mid winter!)

The limpopo, mpumalanga and northern natal are my favourite areas to hunt, it is the real lowveld area right up north, the kind of bush you imagine africa to be, also nice to be near Kruger and the beach if you in natal. Sodwana is awesome for diving and gamefishing.

Heaps to do and see so if there is anything in particular aside from hunting i can try and help, impossible to do it all in one trip!

----------


## PerazziSC3

Have signed up to the gunsite forum. 

Will be over from 20th dec to about the 8th jan so no doubt stinking hot.

If I can get a warthog and impala or springbok I would be very happy,  doesnt have to be taken with bow.

----------


## moonhunt

PM your email and I will forward an email wile sent me when he was over here
7 days pay for 5 management special , 15 animals and 1 trophy 2990 us dollar , im sure they could do a package to suit

----------


## moonhunt

Stay 7 days / only pay for 5 days/ 15 Management Animals and 1 Trophy impala for FREE
Impala X 4
Warthog X 2
Nyala X 2
Blue Wildebeest X 1
Blesbuck X 2
Ostrich X 2
Waterbuck X 2
PLUS 1 Impala Trophy Ram free!
Total   US$ 2990-00  € 2200-00
Booking Guidelines - (T's & C's apply)
• Extra trophy animals may be shot, only pay trophy fee less 10%
• Safari may be extended, at a daily rate of U$ 220-00 and € 160-00
• Observer daily rate U$ 120-00
• Package animals cannot be exchanged
• 10% secures your booking
• Safari must take place before between August and November 2014
• Booking and deposit must be made before 30 April 2014  
• Only 10 packages available

----------


## Gibo

Ostrich? Who the hell wants to shoot an ostrich? If there is a market I could start guided emu hunts Te Puke  :Grin:

----------


## JoshC

Ostrich is pretty good chewing

----------


## Spudattack

Looks like a good deal, just make sure it is a reputable operator, shitload of scammers fleecing people of their deposits and they get there and find there is no such company.
Get some references and do some homework before booking.
Impala and warthog are everywhere so will be easy, springbok slightly more area specific.
Yep, temps will be up there, depending on area expect up to 40ish degrees on hot days, and rain and humidity as that is spring rain time. Except the cape which has a Mediterranean climate like here.

----------


## ebf

Ostrich is fantastic eating, just about no cholesterol, very nice if you flame grill the steaks...

----------


## Spudattack

Hey Perazzi, if you PM me your email address, I get the local SA hunting magazine Magnum, it has a large section of hunting opportunities which are basically smaller time private game farmers offering up what they have available, you will get some good deals if you want to avoid the big Safari operators that charge like a wounded buffalo (talking africa now haha)
I'll scan the pages and email you if you like?

What area are you thinking of going ie are you there for something else and wanting to fit in a hunt or going specifically for the hunt?

----------


## PerazziSC3

jocsax@gmail.com

Yeah thats what i want, some low key place, not a big outfitter that caters mainly for the yanks.

Na not going for hunting, the girlfriend is from there, thought it would be a good chance to get a few different animals tho.

most of the time will be in johnurg and will go to kruger. Then Cape town

----------


## Gibo

Is that reallly your email? What made you chooose that one? Sounds like a porn star  :Thumbsup:

----------


## PerazziSC3

first 3 of first name and first 3 of last name  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Classic!  :Grin:

----------


## Ryan

JHB -> my home town.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spudattack

Be careful in JHB, dodgy people come from there.... :Psmiley: 

Gorgot to mention, wear some good thick leather boots for that time of year, puff adders like to sun themselves on bush paths and nothing will ruin your holiday quite like stepping on one! 
Or buy some buffalo hide Courteneys while there! The Courteney Boot Company  :Thumbsup:

----------


## pienaarj

Hi PerazziSC3 did you come right with hunting outfitter or places on south africa! I'm living on south africa so if you still want to come to hunt let me know

----------


## Scouser

Welcome to the forum pienaarj, where abouts are you?

----------


## Gibo

> Welcome to the forum pienaarj, where abouts are you?


South Africa duh  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Hi PerazziSC3 did you come right with hunting outfitter or places on south africa! I'm living on south africa so if you still want to come to hunt let me know


Welcome to the forum.  That is a mighty generous offer.

----------


## Rushy

> South Africa duh


Gibo just because pie apart said he was from South Africa doesn't mean that Scouser knew how to read it.  Give him a break mate he is a bloody pome.  Ha ha ha ha waiting for the whiplash from Scouser now.

----------


## Scouser

I was interested in which part of South Africa he lives....I've been to Natal so I was interested......duh back..... :Thumbsup:

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Hi PerazziSC3 did you come right with hunting outfitter or places on south africa! I'm living on south africa so if you still want to come to hunt let me know


hey mate, na not going at the end of year now but will definitely be going in the future!

----------


## Spudattack

> I was interested in which part of South Africa he lives....I've been to Natal so I was interested......duh back.....


Thats my old hood! 
I always laugh when the Ford Ranger ad comes on, they make it seem like it is darkest african jungle! 
And then the Sani Pass one comes on, makes my think of the article in CAR magazine about a guy who drove up Sani Pass in a Cortina towing a caravan!

----------


## pienaarj

Hi I'm living in pretoria an burgersfort (small town close to the krugerpark). If there is any of you who wants to come hunting in southern Africa let me know ill get you some decent prices
O and sorry about last Saturday's rugby

----------


## Scouser

Bet you are....haharrrrr, cheers for the reply, visited Durban and went to the Spioen Kop memorial, hit Capetown & Joburg

Enjoyed my stay but hated the 'castle' beer.....

----------


## ARdave

> Hi I'm living in pretoria an burgersfort (small town close to the krugerpark). If there is any of you who wants to come hunting in southern Africa let me know ill get you some decent prices
> O and sorry about last Saturday's rugby


haha better to u lose to u guys than the dirty french or poms . yea man im reeeeal keen to come over, got any more info?

----------


## Ryan

> Bet you are....haharrrrr, cheers for the reply, visited Durban and went to the Spioen Kop memorial, hit Capetown & Joburg
> 
> Enjoyed my stay but hated the 'castle' beer.....


Ja it's certainly not the best of the mainstream beers IMO. Hansa Pilsener is a far better option.

----------


## heinnz

Hi ,try juan McDonald eastern cape sa,ph no+27 72240 7976

----------

